# Cycling and the risk of impotency



## Bigtallfatbloke (11 Oct 2007)

...I read this can be an issue, and I can fully understand why after a ride like today, 90km with a new saddle & bar position. Ok so I went faster and didnt need an energy drink...just one bowl of cornflakes....but boy did I ever suffer from numb nutz syndrome.....still 'thawing out'...

...anyway too much detail I suspect....but is this likely to cause serious long term vertical challenges in the reproductive department?.....


----------



## Dayvo (11 Oct 2007)

Could also be seen as 'contraception'!


----------



## John the Monkey (11 Oct 2007)

There's some info on it here;
http://www.rido-cyclesaddles.com/cycling-and-impotence-are-you-at-risk-c275.html

(Geared towards selling their saddles, but it covers why people think there's a risk, and what that stems from).


----------



## alecstilleyedye (12 Oct 2007)

can it make you sterile? that would save me a nasty trip to the hospital for you know what…


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (12 Oct 2007)

I can assure you that if there were any problems, I'd have given up cycling ages ago.


----------



## Jacomus-rides-Gen (12 Oct 2007)

Yes BTFB, do worry, and do take numb nuts seriously. 

Whats the point in being able to cycle for hours at a time if you can't put all that stamina to use??!!


----------



## Blue (12 Oct 2007)

I sometimes suffer from the NNS, but Mrs Blue never complains about any lack of attention. Unless I was trying for a family and experiencing problems I wouldn't worry - but each to his own!!


----------



## Jacomus-rides-Gen (12 Oct 2007)

Maybe this concerns me more as I'm 21 and haven't done any of the procreation aspect yet!


----------



## BentMikey (16 Oct 2007)

Ride a recumbent innit.


----------



## Blonde (18 Oct 2007)

Dont put up with it. Get a holey saddle - that's what they are for (saddles, not nuts) - holey saddles prevent pressure on yer perrenial nerve thus stopping bits going numb.


----------



## Brixtonfixed (30 Oct 2007)

Wot Blonde said. I did the Polka Dot Challenge on a new bike with a Selle Italia SLR XP, posh saddle, an' all. At the first p*ss stop I couldn't feel the old chap at all -- and it took a while for sensation to return after the ride
Switched to a Spesh Toupe -- holey saddle -- problem solved.


----------



## mickle (30 Oct 2007)

Brixtonfixed said:


> Wot Blonde said. I did the Polka Dot Challenge on a new bike with a Selle Italia SLR XP, posh saddle, an' all. At the first p*ss stop I couldn't feel the old chap at all -- and it took a while for sensation to return after the ride
> Switched to a Spesh Toupe -- holey saddle -- problem solved.



I have one of them SLR XPs which I rarely use, the designer clearly had something of a sense of humour, XP stands for extra padding!!!!


----------



## Elmer Fudd (30 Oct 2007)

Stick with the numb nuts saddle. May see you on J Kyle in a couple of years then waiting for a DNA test


----------



## Commuter (31 Oct 2007)

Peel the leather off your SLR, cut a slot out of the middle of the saddle, refit leather - sorted.
That's what I did.


----------



## buggi (3 Nov 2007)

Can it affect girls too? can't say i've noticed any numbness after long rides but then again i've always been too knackered to be up for much straight after! i have been a tad sore tho, when i rode to Paris, so surely it can't be much good for us either?


----------



## yenrod (3 Nov 2007)

The saddle I got on my bike Big' - was great, nice width, weight fantastic for the cheapness of it ! But right _there_ it wasnt SOO I cut it out..

http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa159/yenrod/Photo-0062.jpg

...and now its just  



Bigtallfatbloke said:


> ...I read this can be an issue, and I can fully understand why after a ride like today, 90km with a new saddle & bar position. Ok so I went faster and didnt need an energy drink...just one bowl of cornflakes....but boy did I ever suffer from numb nutz syndrome.....still 'thawing out'...
> 
> ...anyway too much detail I suspect....but is this likely to cause serious long term vertical challenges in the reproductive department?.....


----------



## giant man (16 Nov 2007)

Impotency through cycling is complete hogwash. Doesn't exist!


----------



## giant man (16 Nov 2007)

Impotency through cycling is complete hogwash. Doesn't exist!


----------



## giant man (16 Nov 2007)

*


buggi said:



Can it affect girls too? can't say i've noticed any numbness after long rides but then again i've always been too knackered to be up for much straight after! i have been a tad sore tho, when i rode to Paris, so surely it can't be much good for us either?

Click to expand...

*Well not unless they've got a dick no lol!


----------



## giant man (16 Nov 2007)

*


buggi said:



Can it affect girls too? can't say i've noticed any numbness after long rides but then again i've always been too knackered to be up for much straight after! i have been a tad sore tho, when i rode to Paris, so surely it can't be much good for us either?

Click to expand...

*Well not unless they've got a dick no lol!


----------



## Cathryn (16 Nov 2007)

But a day in the saddle can still numb things and spoil the fun!!! if you know what i mean!


----------



## Cathryn (16 Nov 2007)

But a day in the saddle can still numb things and spoil the fun!!! if you know what i mean!


----------



## stephec (17 Nov 2007)

buggi said:


> Can it affect girls too? can't say i've noticed any numbness after long rides but then again i've always been too knackered to be up for much straight after! i have been a tad sore tho, when i rode to Paris, so surely it can't be much good for us either?



Would a kiss it better joke be inappropriate?


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (11 Dec 2007)

Cathryn said:


> But a day in the saddle can still numb things and spoil the fun!!! if you know what i mean!



Yes, it's best to wait until you get back home before having sex.


----------



## Tynan (12 Dec 2007)

I used to get it with my decent Endura shorts

Completely stopped when I started wearing bib longs, I think the better precise pad and the resulting better positioning on the saddle did it, that or me losing weight, or getting fitter, or better muscled


----------

